

The Last ZZT Disk - taoquay
http://www.hiwiller.com/2013/11/20/the-last-zzt-disk/

======
na85
It's kind of neat to consider "the last copy" of software. The internet trains
us to think of software as ephemeral, but eventually this disk will perish in
a fire, and it turns out nobody can find that zip file they made of it 20
years ago, and any shareware FTP dumps have long since 404'd.

Maybe some day there will be an e-Indiana Jones, hacking his way into servers
booby-trapped with archaic malware, looking for a copy of Pong.

~~~
asiekierka
I spent a boring weekend looking for interesting stuff on old FTP servers.
There are a few sweet Chinese ones that were not touched since 2001.

~~~
purringmeow
More info? :)

~~~
asiekierka
I found the complete collection of Netscape releases in English and German all
the way to the last 4.x versions, some Chinese service packs that were lost,
old versions of the JDK, the JDK 1.0 beta 2, tons of 2001-ish Apple
freeware/bugfixes, etc, etc...

------
asiekierka
It's sad the ZZT community is almost completely dead. Not sure if the sad part
is "dead" or "almost".

An end of an era.

~~~
csense
ZZT will never die. It will just #END

